# FR: eut été / a été



## undergreenwoodtree

Hello,

 I was wondering if 'eut été' was just a more formal version of 'a été' or would it mean 'avait été. E.g. If I said 'le batiment a été construit en 1840', could I replace 'a été' with 'eut été'? or would that mean 'le batiment avait été construit en 1840'. I am using le passé simple throughout and therefore don't want to use 'a été', but I also don't want to use 'fut construit' because I think that equates to 'était construit' and that wouldn't be right in this context.

 I'd be grateful for the help

 Merci


----------



## Marie3933

undergreenwoodtree said:


> I am using le passé simple throughout and therefore don't want to use 'a été', but I also don't want to use 'fut construit' because I think that equates to 'était construit'  and that wouldn't be right in this context.


_Le bâtiment a été construit = Le bâtiment fut construit._
Le passé composé et le passé simple ont la même valeur (le second appartient davantage à la langue écrite).


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

merci, mais que veut dire 'eut été construit' ?


----------



## Marie3933

eut été construit = had been built ?

For example : _Après que le bâtiment eut été construit, l'architecte décida d'ajouter une tour._
C'est le "passé antérieur". Il exprime une action du passé antérieure au passé simple.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hum,

Eut été construit is passé antérieur. That time is used to describe a fact *anterior *to another past fact.

Let's take some instances:
Il alla jouer dès qu'il eut finit ses devoirs
Cet immeuble fut inauguré tout de suite après qu'il eut été construit.

Clearer?


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

yes thank you, but I always thought a sentence like 'lorsque la guerre fut déclarée' was the past anterior.....

oh unless that is also the past anterior. So that would mean 'when war WAS declared' and not 'when war HAD BEEN declared', n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Lacuzon

undergreenwoodtree said:


> yes thank you, but I always thought a sentence like 'lorsque la guerre fut déclarée' was the past anterior.....



No, fut déclarée is passé simple passive voice, eut été déclarée is passé antérieur passive voice.
déclara is passé simple active voice, eut déclaré is passé antérieur active voice.


----------



## Marie3933

'lorsque la guerre fut déclarée' is "passé simple", but in passive voice !


----------



## Lacuzon

Et c'est ainsi que je fus harcelé après que j'eus harcelé .


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

My goodness, thank you both SO much! Despite it being very complicated, you seem to have made it far celearer! Meci bien 

Yet, one thing that occurred to me was: can the conditional perfect be replaced or does it remain? E.g. "Sa popularité n'aurait jamais été tellement grande, si..."

    or "Il ne serait pas devenu si célèbre, si..."

         I doubt we exchange this for un temps plus soutenu, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

        Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

I am afraid I do not understand your question.

Your thread was about passé antérieur / passé composé and now you are asking about conditionnel passé.

My guess is that you are confused with passé antérieur (il e*u*t été) and conditionnel passé seconde forme (il e*û*t été)

Sa popularité n'aurait jamais été tellement grande, si..." can be replaced with Sa popularité *n'eût *jamais été tellement grande, si..."
and
"Il ne serait pas devenu si célèbre, si..." can be replaced with "Il ne fût pas devenu si célèbre, si..."


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Well what I wanted to know was how to use the conditional past in the more formal context where I am using the past anterior and past historic. You say that the pluperfect subjunctive is the equivalent, but can one use the pluperfect subjunctive without a trigger for the subjunctive?


----------



## Lacuzon

Oh, I see.

So if you use passé simple and passé antérieur, you could also use past conditional second form (more formal) rather than the first one (meanwhile, both are acceptable).

As you said past conditional second form shares the same forms with pluperfect subjunctive. But it is not the same time so you need not any subjunctive trigger; only conditionnal trigger.


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Parfait! Merci beaucoup.


----------

